# [V] Battlefield : Bad Company (X360)



## DNAn (1. April 2009)

für die 360

*Battlefield : Bad Company*

*für 22,- (inkl. versand)*

*** preis update ***


----------



## Anton88 (3. April 2009)

DNAn am 01.04.2009 01:37 schrieb:
			
		

> für die 360
> 
> *Battlefield : Bad Company*
> 
> ...






Wie wärs mit 20 € (inkl. Versand)?   

In welchen Zustand ist die DVD?
Ist ein Handbuch auch mit dabei?


----------



## DNAn (3. April 2009)

Anton88 am 03.04.2009 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit 20 € (inkl. Versand)?
> 
> In welchen Zustand ist die DVD?
> Ist ein Handbuch auch mit dabei?



hab mir das spiel gekauft, hat mir nicht gefallen, also ziemlich in ordnung und komplett !

20 plus 1 euro für den polsterumschlag !


----------



## Anton88 (3. April 2009)

Geht in Ordnung. Du kannst mir dann deine Bankdaten per PN schicken.


----------

